# HCG trigger shot....



## Mamamirfy

Hi all...I recently completed my first ivf/icsi cycle. I took my trigger shot (10,000 units) on the 17th (13 days ago). For the past week I have had VERY sore, tender bbs. This morning they are still a bit sore but nothing like they have been. I'm wondering if the HCG trigger could have made them sore and now that's it's leaving my system if they are feeling how they are supposed to. I should also fess up to taking a HPT yesterday and the result was a very very faint line. This morning I took another and it was darker but still very faint. I wanted to see if hcg was out of system or not. My blood test is on Friday and im DYING. I'm so impatient....even just seeing a faint maybe false/positive has made me giddy but I still don't want to believe just because it's been nearly 3 years of trying and never seeing even the faintest line. Any thoughts?


----------



## DillyC

I think you prob have a positive there my lovely!!!!

I too tested far too early!!! got a faint BFP 11 days post EC, its very unlikely to be the trigger, I tested mine out of my system it was gone 4 days post EC... I remember when i tested i didn't believe it,I tested every day for a week!!!! If i am honest it has only started to feel real now 2 and a half weeks later..... Also v tender boobs, but comes and goes so don't worry

Looks like you are preggers!!! Congratulations x


----------



## Sammy2009

Mamamirfy said:


> Hi all...I recently completed my first ivf/icsi cycle. I took my trigger shot (10,000 units) on the 17th (13 days ago). For the past week I have had VERY sore, tender bbs. This morning they are still a bit sore but nothing like they have been. I'm wondering if the HCG trigger could have made them sore and now that's it's leaving my system if they are feeling how they are supposed to. I should also fess up to taking a HPT yesterday and the result was a very very faint line. This morning I took another and it was darker but still very faint. I wanted to see if hcg was out of system or not. My blood test is on Friday and im DYING. I'm so impatient....even just seeing a faint maybe false/positive has made me giddy but I still don't want to believe just because it's been nearly 3 years of trying and never seeing even the faintest line. Any thoughts?

I "think" it sounds like a BFP but my story IS.... right after i took the trigger shot my boobs killed... even before EC or transfer they hurt like you wouldnt believe. Now that IVf was BFP and they stayed sore for many weeks anyway but yes i suppose in my case the trigger did make them really sore. IVF #2 they were not sore after the trigger but then in the 2WW they started to get sore and were for a few days and then one day I woke up and they were back to normal and shortly after I had BFN. Was it a chemical? I dunno, I was late for AF and had had positive tests but hey ho it ended up BFN. This time I have had no sore boobs either before or after EC or ET and still dont now. I have pains going through them as from this evening but they are not sore. With DD (my first natural preganancy) she was a surprise and it was only because i told my friend that I was 2 weeks late for AF and my boobs were sore did she say "i think you better test!" I was BFP but never realised that was a symptom back then in my naive days! ha ha.

So really... it can mean anything but personally I think it looks really good hun, sore boobs is better than not sore boobs in my opinion although some people do not get them at all and have BFP! I'm not much help really am i? :haha:

Good luck for Friday hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

It could very well be your :bfp: But it CAN take up to 14 days for the trigger shot to be out of your system. But everybody is different and you can metabolize the trigger at a much faster rate.

Fx'd it's the real thing for you! Keep testing and if it gets darker, you've got your :bfp:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Sammy2009

Chris77 said:


> It could very well be your :bfp: But it CAN take up to 14 days for the trigger shot to be out of your system. But everybody is different and you can metabolize the trigger at a much faster rate.
> 
> Fx'd it's the real thing for you! Keep testing and if it gets darker, you've got your :bfp:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

I took 10,000 iu of the trigger shot 16 days ago on 15th nov so it can't be that. I took 1500 last Friday so no meds for 5 days and it was a much lower dose obviously. With my first ivf (bfp) I tested out 10000 of the trigger in 4 days (the test was blank) so I would have thought 1,500 would be out even sooner. I hope so anyway... Lol. I won't be able to test line strengths as I'm only testing with digitals and they don't do FRER here and I've used up the ones I have so it's digi only! :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

It keeps getting darker and today it two weeks from when I took the trigger. Only two more days til blood test :)


----------



## Deeni

Mama, I think the trigger would be out of your system by now! Especially because your line is getting darker. Soooo exciting! I remember you posting before you started your IVF and I am so happy there is some good news! GL on your blood test.


----------



## DillyC

YIPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE XXXXX Preggo Laydee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

The trigger shot should definitely be out of your system by now, so if you're still getting lines....this could be it! :happydance:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thanks ladies! Took a digi.....to make sure :)


----------

